

Post-Jobs Apple 'has nobody to say no' - Brajeshwar
http://www.techradar.com/news/computing/apple/post-jobs-apple-has-nobody-to-say-no-1073607

======
swombat
My first thought was "oh god, here we go, someone _had_ to make this argument
eventually..."

But then I glanced at the screenshot, and to be fair, it... feels wrong.
Something about it doesn't quite sit right. Hmm, it gives me pause for
thought.

~~~
mitjak
The colourful buttons, with their cheesy 2006 aqua reflection; near invisibly
thin highlighting of the current section; too many colours not inline with
Apple's increasingly monochrome designs; the reflective posters from the same
era etc.. There's a lot of things not to like about that UI. It definitely
feels like another Apple knockoff.

------
protomyth
I seem to remember they have these guys named Tim Cook and Sir Jonathan Ive
that have the ability to say no. I would expect the rest of the folks on this
page <http://www.apple.com/pr/bios/> and pretty good at knowing what should be
in a product.

This is really going to be the goto story for people on a deadline or to get
some page views. It is even easier to write than the standard "I am all out of
ideas" top-10 list. I swear I am going make a website generated by a program
that outputs these type of stories. I always wanted to learn Prolog.

~~~
ed209
off topic, but Jonathan Ive looks really out of place on that page with all
the others smiling... I wonder what they just told him?

~~~
kamechan
he's also the only one wearing a t-shirt.

------
alain94040
For once you'll read a much more balanced and informative coverage of the same
"news" on TechCrunch: <http://techcrunch.com/2012/03/24/jobs-apple-tv-
margolis/>

Seriously, try it out. It goes beyond the link-bait headline ad actually gives
some real information.

------
dr_
If you've read the biography, you probably know that Steve jobs initially said
no to the idea of the iPhone having an app store. He later came around. I
personally like the new Apple TV UI. The previous version had pull down type
menus, which can make it difficult to find stuff as your content inventory
grows. The icon like app interface they've adopted now, similar to ios, is
something more people are accustomed to and something they can keep adding to,
"folders" could become "channels" etc.

~~~
mef
Reminds one of another TV based interface...
<http://www.tsgmoc.com/NintendoWii/Images/WiiHome.jpg>

------
dasil003
Something rubs me the wrong way about this being sensationalized like this.
Okay so one disgruntled insider thinks their latest design is shit and Jobs
wouldn't have let it through. Fine. He's entitled to his opinion.

But the media is just chomping at the bit for any kind of Apple-is-slipping
story so they can pin it on Jobs' death. But the reality is that most of the
people who made Apple's recent products great are still there, and so is
Steve's vision to a great extent. Also, it's not as if Jobs was infallible in
his design sense. He let abominations like the hockey puck mouse out the door,
and who knows what sides he fell on in all the internal design debates over
the years. The mythologizing of Jobs is clouding people's judgement about
Apple's performance and it's only gonna get worse.

------
crcsmnky
People conveniently forget that multiple flops also happened on Jobs' watch.
For all the talk of his ability to say "no", maintain focus and never
sacrifice UX they still produced the G4 Cube and iTunes Ping, among others.

~~~
mbyrne
The G4 was a commercial flop, but arguably a great product, not that I am
looking for an argument about it..

